# cheap flights from dubai



## firefox1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am in Dubai working. My wife is in UK. We are trying to arrange a holiday in October, probably in the Med area or Egypt (but open to suggestions). The idea is that my wife will fly from the uk and I will meet her at the holiday destination flying from dubai. I'm trying to find info on cheap flights from dubai (no problem in getting that from the UK). I've tried searching the web and have tried dubai airport website for possible destinations which is not much help as the searches I've tried don't seem to work - no search results produced. I've also looked at flydubai but no Med destinations. Any ideas? Many thanks - Firefox1.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

firefox1 said:


> I am in Dubai working. My wife is in UK. We are trying to arrange a holiday in October, probably in the Med area or Egypt (but open to suggestions). The idea is that my wife will fly from the uk and I will meet her at the holiday destination flying from dubai. I'm trying to find info on cheap flights from dubai (no problem in getting that from the UK). I've tried searching the web and have tried dubai airport website for possible destinations which is not much help as the searches I've tried don't seem to work - no search results produced. I've also looked at flydubai but no Med destinations. Any ideas? Many thanks - Firefox1.


Try flying from Sharjah (Air Arabia)- they have some special deals on at the moment.
We have flown with them many times, and have never had any issues with the flights etc.

Air Arabia


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

also take a look at options from Abu Dhabi, Etihad have been doing some great deals to Cyprus and Greece recently, and the airline runs regular buses from its offices in Dubai direct to Abu Dhabi Airport
lane:


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have always managed to get decent deals through Asia Travel


----------



## firefox1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for that - appreciated. I'll check out your suggestions.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

looked into Air Arabia for a flight up to Doha... was a real nice price!

sgilli3: Do you usually book online or go to an air arabia office? I would be more confident in going to a office and getting a paper ticket.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> looked into Air Arabia for a flight up to Doha... was a real nice price!
> 
> sgilli3: Do you usually book online or go to an air arabia office? I would be more confident in going to a office and getting a paper ticket.


We usually just book on line, as it is more convenient for us.
I agree- that have some fab prices at the moment which is handy as hubby has had multiple trips within the ME region this past 8 weeks.

We were looking into some flights to head off for a break next week, and Air Arabia came in over 3,000 dhs cheaper than Emirates.


----------

